# The Chatbox Switch



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The chatbox is very server intensive. As the site gains popularity it struggles to deal with the additional connections. Therefore, to improve the load times of members not wishing to display the chatbox and take away some of the stress on our server we've added a switch.

You can switch the chatbox on and off at any time by going to your user options and scrolling to the very bottom. Theres a small checkbox. Tick this and press save to switch the chatbox on. Untick and save to switch it back off again.

Jez


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great idea Jez,

It can be quite distracting and if it improves server speed all the better.

good work once again.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Very good. Great Idea. Well done. 

...*turns it off*


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I was wondering why the main page was opening faster heh heh heh. Looks like jobz a gud un!:biggrin:


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great stuff jez! now when im on a slow pc or bandwidth computer when im not home i can switch this baby off  :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good times Jez. I am one of the users that rarely hits the chatbox so there is no need for the server to use its bandwidth for it when I am on. Good call.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nicely done pages load a lot faster now with the chatbox turned off.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good call Jez. It's made quite a difference to server speed. Well done :clapping:


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

An idea: Perhaps when the chatbox is off, there should be a small section of text saying that it is off and how to turn it back on again. This would save new members from spending ages trying to work out how to turn it on (if they don't randomly spot it or something)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

A good idea, but getting it to show up *only* for people who have it switched off is very tricky


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

There's some code, surely, that says something along the lines of:

If A = 1, display chatbox
else
display nothing

So surely you could just change the 'nothing' to the appropriate text?

I don't know, I have a very limited knowledge of any type of programming, but this makes sense to me...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I should be able to do this with a few conditionals in a side column box.

I'll look into it, great idea.


----------

